# Buying a 2001 Maxima



## lmolcak (Dec 10, 2005)

I am considering buying a 2001 Nissan Maxima. It has 133,000 kms on it, and I want to know if there is anything I should be aware of? It's in great shape, and I know the owner, but I just want to make sure I will be getting a good vehicle. Also, could you people let me know how many miles or kilometers you have on your similar year vehicle, and the types of maintenance that was required at the different amounts? Thanks.

Luke


----------



## interalia (May 6, 2006)

Drive it. Does it thump or clunk when going thro the gears?? 2000 had solenoid problems that Nissan could not fix. Check website for dealer advisory regarding this problem. Nissan do not say much expect any problem relates to you and/or your driving and not the auto


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

^^ Very good suggestions.

Check the CV axle boots for any leakage.
Check the ground where it is sitting for any oil spills.
You can also take it to a mechanic and have them do an inspection if you don't know what to look for.

Also, check out this post.


----------



## DaveH (Dec 30, 2005)

Well i have a 2000 with 213426km on it and i did the map and the o2 and both axels wheel baring 2 ball joints both outer tierods and the transmission was replaced at 200000km and i only bought it at 177600km 1year and 3months ago and i still need a/c pump and new calliper cause one is sticking and maybe a rad or thermostat (overheated today trying to keep up to a skyline R32):balls: so other then that well it a great car.


----------

